# HELP! With Substrate for Planted Tank



## fish fanatic (Jul 24, 2007)

I was wondering if I can use the sand mixture that was from a stream thats close to my house. I wanted this for a just plants tank. Can I use this?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

fish fanatic said:


> I was wondering if I can use the sand mixture that was from a stream thats close to my house. I wanted this for a just plants tank. Can I use this?


ff:

After washing, soaking in a mild Clorox solution and washing again I see no reason why it will not work.

Please keep in mind that sand is inert and fert tabs may be necessary for rooted plants.

TR


----------



## fish fanatic (Jul 24, 2007)

what about soil from outside?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's probably fine, as is the creek sand. We don't know where you are and we don't know anything about your local environment, but in most places, using local dirt and sand for planted tanks works quite well, no chlorox needed. Bleach if you see any oily stuff or other pollution, or alternately, just soak it in a bucket for a week, change the water completely, and then soak it another week. Then it should be perfectly safe in most cases, assuming you don't live somewhere like an oilfield or a huge city area or something.


----------

